# My Animatronic/Pneumatic prop



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are some more photos of the project I am working on.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Sep 5, 2008)

LMAO!! The last one pretty much sums it all up! Looks like you got a side buisness in the making! I'd love to get some stuff made for pop up's, TCT, stuff like that...they are always so expensive.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like a DC cemetary prop.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is a good formula you may need when designing props 

Weight of the resistance (Force R) x the length of the “EFFECTIVE” resistance arm = 
Weight of the effort (Force E) x the length of the “EFFECTIVE” effort arm. 


so in my case the whole arm weighs 15 lbs and arm is about 34 inches long
I am trying to find the force for the cylinder so that will be x, and the length of the lever that this cylinder pulls is 3 inches so....

15 x 36 = X x 3 
510 = 3X
----- ----
3 ---- 3

170 = x or x = 170 so I need at least 170lbs of force to pull the whole arm straight up in the air. The arm will also pick up momentum when the fulcrum point changes as it goes up so... the arm will move slow when starting and speed up real fast once it reaches a certain point on the lever. I will need to use a flow control valve to make the arm move at a constant speed... I goofed up on this earlier and used a 60psi cylinder and the arm did not go up it wasted a good 2 hours trying to figure this out and then test it. It works now.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Had time to attach the arms permanently today here is how they look on the pneumatic prop, photos of the legs being started. Also photo of a $250,000.00 motion base being worked on at the shop.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

This is my first time working with pneumatics, please don't be to harsh with the reply's. then I'd hate to see your second!I'm impressed! So you go to M.I.T?


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks cool so far but looks like it is going to be huge and very heavy, i wouldnt have room to store something so big.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

I wish I could go to M.I.T but I am not smart enough to. I go to community college. As for the weight, ya its really heavy, but it is the same size as a 6' 2" person. It will be made to come apart in three pieces for easy moving. The torso with head will be one section. The lower torso with legs and plate will be another section. The 9 foot pneumatic wings with animatronic eyes on it will be a third section.

-Frank Balzer


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow! Awesome! It is nice to see people bringing this level of ambition and skill to the table!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

The Mad Hatter said:


> This is my first time working with pneumatics, please don't be to harsh with the reply's.


No need to be harsh. Looks like you're doing a great job. I love the hand. I want one of those for my car.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are some more photos of the current project, I had some free time to work on it today.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are some more photos of the current project.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are some more updated photos of the project I had only 1 hour today to work on it so I just welded it up a bit more. 














































-Frank Balzer


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is a photo of the cylinders how they will control the wing mechanism. These cylinders will give it lots of movement. I have also ordered 6 large eyes that, 3 will go on either side of the wing. These eyes will have 3 servos on them a piece. They will look left to right up and down, then blink. Also shown is a rough 1 hour hand sculpture out of nsp none sulfur clay, for the pneumatic/animatronic prop. I did not like it so I will redo it with 5 fingers instead of 3 and take more time to have more realistic skin texture. Hands will later be cast in silicone. 





























-Frank Balzer


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are some photos of the wing mechanism that I have done, its a quick demo. I do not like it! I feel it does not have enough movement for what I want so I will Rebuild it!! I believe it is also too bulky to mount animatronic eyes on it!

-Frank Balzer


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is the Official wind mechanism I am working on. I like it so much more. It has more movement. It also has places to mount the three animatronic eyes going up it. They will be attached to the doubled piece of 1X2 metal, connected to the Berring. Work in progress I hope it will work out.

-Frank Balzer


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are some more photos of the wing mechanism.

-Frank Balzer


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh ya, besides doing stuff like this I cook. Here is a cake I made for my friend, The chocolate icing is piped on. and the round things on it are called Dragaes, yes you can eat them. The top of the cake has a piece of chocolate on it (Dark and white swirled together. The flowers are also piped icing. The leaves were made by smearing chocolate on them and cooling them, they were later peeled off and put on the cake. It's a 3 layer chocolate cake with raspberry ganache filling. It was made withe real Ganache, real Ganache contains Bitter almonds in it (REFINED). Bitter almonds contain cyanide poison. If it is not processed properly or if you have too much it can kill you. Biscotti also contains bitter almonds. I am a cook, who likes exotic foods. It is important to know these things. Specially since I do not want to harm the many girls who enjoy my cooking.

-Frank Balzer


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

This is going to be one helluva prop! I'm very excited to see the end result, and of course how you get there.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

I hope I can get there and not run out of time before Halloween. That would be my worst nightmare!


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

How about some specs? Height weight AND a video!!!! Looks great so far. Great job!!


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

6'7" once the head is on, if you include the horns it will be 7'7" high. The wings go out 6' on either side. I will post a video once I start hooking up the pneumatics to solenoids. I will do that before I start on the Servo motors to make sure the movements work properly. A video will be up hopefully in a month. The prop weights 120 lbs now and 20 more for wings =140lbs 10 for head now were up to 150lbs. silicone, resin, horns will add another 50lbs. so it will probably be 200lbs when done, the weight of a person. Comes apart at the torso and wings will come off, it will be in 3 sections.

-Frank Balzer


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyways here are more photos of the wings. I am rather dissapointed on the fact I goofed up on some of the measurements. Wings are really hodge podged but they work. Thats what counts! 

-Frank Balzer


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are some photos of the wings attached today.

-Frank Balzer


----------



## Hooked_on_Scares (Apr 16, 2009)

Wholly crap!!! Now *thats* some mechanics! When's the video available?  What will you have controlling the animation?

Nice shop! Is that a TIG welder I see? [drools]

- Hook


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Video will probably be up in a month. The prop will be controlled by VSA Software hooked up to a 2 parallel FX controllers, that are hooked together. 

In about a month when I have the video up the prop will be about half way complete. Hopefully working though!

-Frank Balzer


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

It's like a Halloween transformer. After your done, we'll let it wrestle my truck.


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

i love this prop, and the amount of pictures you are taking to cataloge your work. keep the pics and updates coming. By the way, where do you plan on using this prop...meaning personal or professional haunt?

once again great work, and keep the updates coming.

-DK


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like you are building a Terminator. I look forward to the finished product.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you for complements. It will be used in a recently turned pro haunt Evil is Lurking - Reign of Terror Haunted House. 

Finally had some free time to work on this guy again today. Today I have started on the neck Mechanism. It uses 1 small 3 inch stroke cylinder to turn the head, and the other two cylinders are double ended with 4 inch stroke on each side. By using two double ended cylinders I can get a hell of alot of motion than using a single stroke cylinder.

-Frank Balzer


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

More photos await thee!! that small cylinder when mounted will allow the head to turn left to right. If it was a double ended one, if I had one, it would allow, if mounted properly, the head to be left right or center. I will most likely spring mount the cylinder to have the head go to center position when there is no air in the cylinder. The thing with double ended cylinders is that they require another solenoid for use but it will center the prop when used right.

-Frank Balzer


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are a few more photos.

-Frank Balzer


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are 3 Photos of the way the head can tilt and bend by using this set up can move many other ways to and steeper angles. 

-Frank Balzer


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Also Got a battle wound today, a hot rod went into my hand. Not one of the cars! But a rod that was around 600 degrees. It does not hurt but now I have no feeling there. I advise against using your palm to push a Scalding hot rod into a flange berring, specially if you have the lack of ability to think like me. Also shown it a Battle wound from last year when I was Building the Reign Of Terror Facade. I cut the whole tip of my finger off.....Boy I am wreckless, I need to slow DOWN!

Frank Balzer


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

hopefully you got a few good pics before they sewed it back on....nothing like real world experience for accurate reproductions....

-DK


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Lookin' good! The prop, I mean, not your hand. ouch! At least you can say you were burned by a demon!

I can't wait for some video of this in action!


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Ha hA ha ah. You a very very witty. That joke made my day worth while!

-Frank Balzer


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Had a few minutes today to weld after helping out for the show Ghost whisperer. So I attached The cylinders for the parallelograms on the leg. This gives the legs a little movement/Sway. I tested them and they work like a charm. Also Shown for the parallelogram, a triangle welded to give the cylinder more strength, for the large amount of weight pressing down. Hope the weld holds, flaws in it.





























-Frank Balzer


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are some photos of the eyes for the wings and the head, They will all be animated to blink, move right, left, up and down. They will be controlled by mini Servos.






























-Frank Balzer


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Now that's a lot of eyes! All 2-axis, eh? I'm curious to see how you hook them up.


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

going to bump this one to checkl on progress...hey mad hatter, you out there?? just have to see more of this one!!!

-DK


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

cant' wait to see the code to run this beast 
That is one hell-of-a project. only one thing to say "VIDEO"

-PB


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

What this animatronic could become actually frightens me a little and it isn't even skinned. It looks heavy....... and fast.
M.I.T. is less rich for not having you. What you are assembling requires a lot of intelligence, you have obviously spent time thinking this out and are overcoming many of the obstacles. Your vision reveals your intellect.
This thing is likely to be bad ass! Maybe you could have it serve at the table when you have one of your friends over for dinner.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

This thing looks awesome. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmmmm, let's see: a man who is into Halloween, builds props, AND cooks?? I'd say you're right up there with unicorns, friendly IRS agents and men who love their mother-in-law. They're all just a fairy tale, aren't they?

I'd ask where the heck were you 20 years ago, but I guess the answer would be "not even born yet". Darn me and my old age. 

I can't wait to see more of this beast in action. Looks GREAT so far!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I agree with BooBerrie. If you were just 15 years older, I'd be a happy woman.

Great job on the prop. Is there video yet?


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

This is gonna be awesome, I cant wait to see more!


----------



## danandmeg (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm curious how much this is going to weigh! I too would love to see video when you're ready to spring it on the HF crew.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

LONG TIME SINCE I HAVE POSTED Here are some updated photos....... I will post more details how I got up to this point later...... 

Here are a few update photos. I have been in mass production for the 16 animatronic eyes that go on the demons wings. There is also a photo of the sculpture up to date.


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

lol wow this looks kool but it is way out of my skills to make


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are a few photos of the finished eye mechanism's for the wings. also shown is the eye mechanism for the head. It should be finished by tomorrow. 

-Frank Balzer
[email protected]


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

It has Been a while since I have updated this forum on my project. I have recently finished the 15 servo controlled head. I wanted to add 3 more servos in it, 2 for the cheeks, and one for the eyebrow ridge. I have no room so they will not be added. I am rather disappointed about that. I also got the airline set up on all the pneumatics. I will weld the 16 eyes on the wings tomorrow. and hopefully get around to making servo wire extenders the following Monday. The final count for movements is...... 
26 pneumatic cylinders, 15 servos for the head. and 48 servos for the eyes on the wings = 89 movements. john at efx tek EFX-TEK is building the controller.....It will run off of a 1/2 a terrabit laptop I bought. It will be programmed with visa in about 2 weeks. The audio will hopefully be done by my friend mike fox at Scary Halloween Props! - Night Frights Ghost Bust! ................... I am rather behind on the sculpture and will need to work on it this weekend.

Frank Balzer
[email protected]


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

more photos.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

I had time to attach the 16 eyes on the wings today. Shown photos shown of it. I broke one of the eye mech's when I dropped it and will need to fix it. Animatronics on this guy are basically done I just have some finessing to do and then I need to attach the skin on this demon.

Frank Balzer
[email protected]


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are some more photos. also, each eye on the wings can be individually controlled so I can have them move independently from each other, have each one chase each other, and have them blink individually. 48 servos worth of eyes for the wings..... oh the possibility!

Frank Balzer
[email protected]


----------



## skaunit (Aug 17, 2009)

oh my gosh, this is such an intense project. I can't even imagine how much all the parts and materials cost for this thing.

so where is this going/what are you going to do with it on Halloween?


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

I Just read some of the older comments that were posted. I got a kick outta them. I am sorry I haven't posted on this forum though, I have been posting on other ones. I have not had that much time to do so. I have been trying to get my friends and my 8,000 sqft haunted house up and running. 

Reign of Terror

My animatronic will be used as the introduction to the event, he will be next to the 3 story Facade I built by myself last year..... hopefully, if it works!

-Frank Balzer
[email protected]


----------



## SpookySteve (Aug 15, 2008)

That thing is insane. Very impressive. So what other forums have you been posting on? Would love to check them out?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

This is looking VERY impressive! Can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

The other forums it was posted on are.... If you want to check out more detailed photos

My Pneumatic Animatronic Character - Page 7 - Haunted House Forums

TheEffectsLab.com :: View topic - Demon Robot updated AUG 28th ALMOST COMPLETE!!!!!

Frank Balzer
[email protected]


----------



## Monster-Maker (Aug 31, 2009)

Incredible!

Quite alot of work you have done.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

My whole summer.... 3 months time, well 2 months I have been doing other work in between. I could have gone to Europe..... I could have gone camping..... I could have gone to the beach.....I could be dating..... But no I have been working on this damn animatronic.... It has sucked the social life out of me. Going insane now due to the deadline coming up.... I am freaking out right now! So much other stuff going on right now too. I have been working 7 days a week... all day long from 6am to 8pm.... for the past 4 months! I have 2 more months of this schedule to go too! School Starts tomorrow, start getting the Halloween stuff this Wednesday and will start setting it up. Once this is done I will Be happy! 

Frank Balzer


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Today I painted the steel on the upper torso and wings.... I also fixed the broken eye mechanism... and tightened alot of the bolts and nuts down....
I painted it black, I should have painted it rustoleum red, or something bright just to jazz it up a bit! I have also been making alot of servo extension wires 20-25 feet lengths. These are a pain in the ass to make! So tedious!




















-Frank Balzer
[email protected]


----------



## Wathell (Sep 22, 2008)

wow.. This looks amazing.. Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Hang in there MadHatter, you're almost done. We haven't seen this creation in person and can still see the amount of work it has taken. This is an ambitious prop!


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

Your still not done?  Gheesh  Anyways your animatronic baby is awsome awsome awsome!


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

any updates?


----------



## Natrix64 (Nov 5, 2008)

holy cow that is insane. keep me posted on whats going on with your pneumatic prop. i am young too lol. 18. and love building stuff. youre a big influence on me


----------



## SpiritOfHalloween (Oct 29, 2009)

nice 1 yo its tight


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Project has been Officially Scrapped for this year. I will have to finish it up in 2010. I have bitten off more than I can chew! I have run into a few problems trying to program this guy. It is taking longer than I though. I really did not realize the full extent of completing a project like this. It is interesting when you get to a point and realize that you cant pull something off, even though things were going so good.... The feeling of disappointment and frustration......Failure.
I would finish it up this month but I have to build a set for a music video, so maybe in a few months I will start programing it. Anyways here are a few more photos some of the servo controller, there is a solenoid controller but it is not shown. also of the finished head sculpt. the mold is made and I am having trouble injecting the ecoflex-30 silicone silicone is too thin in some parts so i need to grind down inner head bust. also a photo of the wing sculpt there are black horns in the photo and will be attached to the wing. also a photo of the sculpted hands. I was in a rush to finish this for halloween so they are not too good looking.
























































-Frank Balzer
[email protected]


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Hang in there. It will be that much better next Halloween.


----------



## wicc_ed (Apr 12, 2008)

Cant wait to see this finished. Keep us updated.


----------



## paganmama (Jan 30, 2010)

There are no words.....I got tears in my eyes looking at all this......what do you do for a living? It MUST have something to do with all this knowledge you have.....Hollywood would love to have you if they don't already.....where did you learn to do this? Wait until I show my teen tonight....he is gonna love this. Please keep us all updated on your progress...u have such a fan club right now!!


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

I am 21 years, 20 years old when I started on this. I do not do anything for a living, I have been doing an Internship though for Pyrotechnics, and rigging things. I have no affiliation with robots, nor anyone to show me how to make them. The way I got the knowledge on how to do this if from the internet, I have absorbed all the knowledge I could find on robots. And now, from making this First Animatronic of mine, I realize it is a piece of ****. I have been introduced to Hydraulics, and will honestly tell you that is the way to go, you can have the cylinders actuate at any position you want!! Also, Robots should be made of aluminum and plastic, not steel like I used. It, should have also been designed on SOLIDWORKS CAD Software, instead I built it from my head. I will start back on this robot soon to hopefully finish it... Thank you for the support, it keeps me going on this project when I feel down about things not working.

-Frank Balzer
[email protected]


----------



## paganmama (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, for this to be a piece of ****, it is the most awesome piece of **** I have seen!!!! I am sure you learned a lot in the process....and even if it becomes an operating nightmare....it still looks cool as a static....blinking all those eyes and turning it's head to watch passersby!! This is a really awesome group to be a member of....everyone is everyone else's cheerleader!


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

lol, Thanks for the load of confidence It means alot!

Frank Balzer


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Load of confidence!?! I wish I knew half as much as you do when I was 20. 

My haunt would be the talk of the town.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

i can only imagine the amount of time and money that has gone into this thing so far. But i can only imagine that its going to turn out amazing of course we are all our own worst critics and you will have learned alot over the time to crank this out that you would have changed and done differently if you were to do it again such as aluminum vs steel as you pointed out , hydraulic vs pneumatics . 

Then again hydraulic is a pretty pricey path to go down but obviously has many advantages with amount of strength it has vs air.. Non compressible vs compressible.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Dear Mr. "MAd" Frank*

It takes a special, different type of person to do such an amount of good, incredible work, seeming to fall just short of compleation, yet be able to return and make it happen. I think you Will do this.
I have built things here in my haunted house that required years of my work (life) and along the way others would ask me how long it was going to take?
"As long as it takes."
I did myself a huge favor many years ago and quit keeping track of the time I get put into these objects. If I want to do them, that is the only OK I need to keep at it.
I might have been able to get these things done faster if I was not open for tours here every night of the year because except for the dead of winter , people do show up here very close to each and every night.
I dug an exit tunnel from my basement to the end of my yard it's about 95 feet long. I formed the twisting tunnel, poured the cement. I did have a few hours of help on the digging but I never expected any help so I was ready and willing to do it myself. I found I could dig much longer with a smaller shovel, three years later it was done, time to begin something new!
Understand something, this type of dedication is completely foreign to the average person.
If they come to lock me up, I'll just dig my way out!


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

i still want to see the finished product! see ur very lucky mad hatter, i dont even know how to hook up air hose to a compressor lol.


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

hey mad hatter, dont give up on it. its looking great,remember that this is one of the first projects your doing..make it work,use it.when you embark on the next one use the first as a learning tool,remember all the things that gave you problems,all the stuff you wanted in the first one. and go from there.if your not happy with the second one remember..theres always number 3.


----------



## FracturedDS (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree you have done great work, even more amazing is that you did not have to design it all on software, very inspiring!!.

I have a question on the hand operation, do you have any videos of how well it works? I was thinking about doing something similar but did not know if going to aluminum route would be better over the chain for the fingers.


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

How did I miss this thread???

Was there any video shot of it?

AMAZING!


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow! Incredible! Amazing! did you ever finish this project? I would love to see a video too!
Thanks
Phil


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

thts what id like tro call heavy duty. This is how professional props are made such as all scare for instance. You have talent my friend


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Just WOW....crazy good!!!


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

The project is still on hold until I decide to spend 10K for a gilderfluke control, There is already 26k into the project..... Right now I decided to switch over to muscle cars and hot rods instead.. and have been working on a 1951 ford F100 flathead, it is much more enjoyable and I get more use out of it. I will complete the project sure enough, but just dont know when.


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

phew expensixe project! this is gonna look frigeen swwet when its doen i can only imagine


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Pics of F100 then?


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

you gotta get back on this super job ...


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Matt, here are photos of the new project. the F 100, I would post more but this is a Halloween forum lol. I am just 1 day away from finishing it. I put an overdrive 52 mercury transmission in it. I also overhauled the engine and grinded down the valve ports air intake and exhaust to open it up more. Due to more airflow getting into the cylinder I was able to gain around 10hp for each piston I have, so a total of 80 more Hp....... I just need to pull the transmission and put a new push bearing in it, i got it all together and it drives nice and fast but there is a rattle from the transmission when I step on the clutch and release. It is a small gremlin that needs working out. there is also a small knock coming from the engine when it runs cold, but it goes away once it is heated up, it is not the brass sleeve bearings or a loose piston, its probably the gas pump rod spring thats loose, or the oil pump rod is slightly rubbing against the crank shaft.... I will have to see....


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks good. I have Mustang I used to play around with but haven't done much to it since I've been married.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Dec 30, 2007)

sry to hear that... OOH what year mustang? is it a mach 1 72? Those are so pretty. I also like the 69 boss 302, they are a bit pricey though. I am the Ford type of person, I laugh at those Chevy goers. I am glad you like mustangs. How far along is your project car?


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

I wish it were one of those! It's just an 85 GT though that has the usual basic mods: cam, heads, carb, equal length headers, intake, pulleys, and a built tranny & rear end. It is a "finished" project as far as it runs and looks good (in my opinion). It's just when I first bought it, there were plans for a supercharger. Time and money are tight right now though. I've had it 8 years and probably won't ever sell it.


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

dude, never sell out.

I have an 86 Fiero GT that is getting a V8 in it this year.

Keep the dream alive my Pontiac has been in the garage for 7 years.

And now back to our previously scheduled programing of haunting.

Outstanding job on both Sir!!


----------



## evileyes (Oct 28, 2007)

Bump for an awesome prop!

-Eric


----------

